# Telford Cubing club at the Indian Valley Public library.



## KeystoneCubing (Jun 24, 2015)

*(Pennsylvannia) Telford Cubing club at the Indian Valley Public library.*

Starting july 2 a cubing club will start at the Indian valley public library on every thursday from 2:00-3:00 pm. Anyone is welcome to come and hangout, but please keep in mind that Some new people will be learning how to solve the rubiks cube so not everyone will have the same skill level. Please rsvp in a P.M. to let me know that your coming. So I can plan for future events. 

website and directions: http://ivpl.org/


----------



## KeystoneCubing (Jun 27, 2015)

I just wanted to say you dont have rsvp but it does help for future events.


----------

